

Oracle & IBM failure leads to 8-day outage for American Eagle's ecommerce site - robk
http://www.storefrontbacktalk.com/securityfraud/oracle-backup-failure-major-factor-in-american-eagle-8-day-crash/

======
rbanffy
It's a very interesting event.

I have seen many IT managers that rely on proprietary software because they
believe that "having a company behind it" helps solve problems. In reality,
this shows not having full access to the internals of the software is much
more dangerous than not having a company to sue when everything fails.

~~~
wmeredith
Yeah, but your really just shuffling costs around. You're either paying up
front for a supported product or paying for staff that knows the unsupported
product. In this particular case they got hosed by a shitty product, but that
doesn't translate into a reality of not having access to the internals of
software being (always)dangerous.

~~~
rbanffy
It's always dangerous. It's not always that something like this happens but,
at least, with open-source and a competent support team (your support team
should _always_ be competent anyway) you can, at least, be aware of any risks
you may be subject to.

